# '30s era Burgess Fisheye



## Kurths (Feb 9, 2010)

Can anyone tell me anything about a c. '30s Burgess fisheye. Brass body and a 1/2" thick eyeball lens. 2 D cell.
Thanks
Kurt


----------



## Backpacker Light (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a great vintage flashlight site that you can do some research at called the FlashlightMuseum.Com

Is this your light?
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Burgess-Flashlight-2-Cell-Chrome-with-Brass-Ends-2D-1920

Here is another vintage light site, with alot of additional links at the bottom with great pic's of some very old lights.......
http://www.wordcraft.net/flashlight6.html


----------



## C.F.Burgess Battery (Feb 11, 2010)

If the flashlight in the museum pic is your light , it is one of a series of "Economy" flashlights Burgess offered .

It is still listed in a 1939 catalog ...

Part No. 22
Mazda lamp #14
Retail price .75 including 2 D cells


----------

